
Tesla has only produced 260 Model 3s so far - tnash
https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/02/tesla-produced-260-model-3s/
======
Yoshimadashi
My brother currently owns a Model S which isn't a bad car by any means, but
from what I've seen, it has gone through a terrible QA by Tesla (door panels
not placed perfectly, shoddy mechanical door handle breaking, forgetting to
re-enable a door after servicing). Considering Tesla is already running into
production issues, I hate to see what QA issues the Model 3 will run into.

------
slededit
Tesla has missed on pretty much all of their goals, but this is a big one.
They had predicted production of 1,500 units.

If they want to enter the low cost commodity vehicle business they will have
to get a lot better at executing.

------
graupel
I saw a Model 3 'in the wild' here in Chicago 2 days ago - did not realize it
was one of only 220 made so far though!

